# Installation macOS sur un disque externe



## Cric (8 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d'installer macOS sur un disque externe en parallèle d'un ou de plusieurs autres OS (Linux) ?
Si oui, comment faut-il configurer le disque pour accueillir ces OS (pas trouvé de tuto pour ce faire) ?

Mon idée est à la fois de tester des versions plus récentes de macOS sur mon MBA (je suis équipé de Mojave) et d'utiliser ce même disque pour tester plusieurs instances de Linux sur mon NUCintosh.

D'avance merci pour votre retour.
Cric


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Oui pour installer un OS sur un disque externe.
Si c'est pour tester de nouveaux OS, à partir de Catalina, mieux vaut un SSD, autrement avec un dd mécanique ça va être lent !

Table de partition GUID et APFS, si c'est un SSD et OS ≥ Mojave.

Table de partition GUID et Mac OS étendu journalisé, pour les OS plus anciens.

Ne pas choisir sensible à la casse.


----------



## Cric (9 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui pour installer un OS sur un disque externe.
> Si c'est pour tester de nouveaux OS, à partir de Catalina, mieux vaut un SSD, autrement avec un dd mécanique ça va être lent !


Oui, j'ai prévu un SSD pour ce faire !



Sly54 a dit:


> Table de partition GUID et APFS, si c'est un SSD et OS ≥ Mojave.
> 
> Table de partition GUID et Mac OS étendu journalisé, pour les OS plus anciens.
> 
> Ne pas choisir sensible à la casse.


Je peux configurer la table de partition GUID et APFS à partir de macOS et ext4 à partir de Linux indépendamment les uns des autres sans que cela ne créé de conflits entre les différentes partitions ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2020)

Cric a dit:


> Je peux configurer la table de partition GUID et APFS à partir de macOS et ext4 à partir de Linux indépendamment les uns des autres sans que cela ne créé de conflits entre les différentes partitions ?


Là je suis aux limites de mes compétences…
Tu peux partitioner, oui évidemment, installer des (Mac) OS différents sur tes partitions oui, mais… Linux… no se !


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2020)

Cric a dit:


> Mon idée est à la fois de tester des versions plus récentes de macOS sur mon MBA (je suis équipé de Mojave) et d'utiliser ce même disque pour tester plusieurs instances de Linux sur mon NUCintosh.


J'ai déplacé ton message dans la bonne section. Sinon, cela relève du bidouillage d'un hackintosh, mais à la base le problème est de résoudre le fait que la structure d'un disque dur, en fait le partitionnement, doit-être modifier en fonction de chaque OS _(Operating System)_, car c'est différent selon que ce soit une version de macOS, Windows ou Linux. Et ça, ce n'est pas non plus ma tasse de thé.


----------



## Cric (9 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Sinon, cela relève du bidouillage d'un hackintosh, mais à la base le problème est de résoudre le fait que la structure d'un disque dur, en fait le partitionnement, doit-être modifier en fonction de chaque OS _(Operating System)_, car c'est différent selon que ce soit une version de macOS, Windows ou Linux. Et ça, ce n'est pas non plus ma tasse de thé.


Merci Locke, cependant ma question est indépendante du fait que mon NUC soit un Hackintosh (le sujet n'est pas lié au Hackintosh, c'est pour cela que je l'avais mis dans l'autre section du site).
Car c'est avant tout en tant que PC qu'il sera utilisé pour exécuter Linux (je passerai par le Bios pour booter sur un disque externe).
Je ne touchera pas à la partition du SSD sur laquelle Mojave est installé.

En espérant que ce soit plus clair comme cela.


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2020)

Cric a dit:


> Merci Locke, cependant ma question est indépendante du fait que mon NUC soit un Hackintosh (le sujet n'est pas lié au Hackintosh, c'est pour cela que je l'avais mis dans l'autre section du site).


Pour moi si, du fait qu'une installation d'une version de macOS n'est pas aussi simple puisqu'il faut utiliser des fichiers modifiés et/ou adaptés. Il est donc impossible dans un NUCintosh de faire une installation classique.


Cric a dit:


> Car c'est avant tout en tant que PC qu'il sera utilisé pour exécuter Linux (je passerai par le Bios pour booter sur un disque externe).
> Je ne touchera pas à la partition du SSD sur laquelle Mojave est installé.


Et là encore, ton message est dans la bonne section en égard du fait que ton NUCintosh devra posséder une structure de disque bien particulière et sans aucun rapport avec un Mac de base dans le format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou APFS dans une Table de partition GUID. Or dans une version de Windows ou Linux, le format sera en MS-DOS (FAT32) ou NTFS dans une table en MBR _(Master Boot Record)_ et selon que le PC est récent _(UEFI)_ ou pas, la table de partition pour être en MBR _(Master Boot Record)_ ou GPT _(Guid Partition Table)_.


----------



## polyzargone (10 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi si, du fait qu'une installation d'une version de macOS n'est pas aussi simple puisqu'il faut utiliser des fichiers modifiés et/ou adaptés. Il est donc impossible dans un NUCintosh de faire une installation classique.



Non il a raison. Ça n'a effectivement rien à voir avec un Hackintosh.

Là on parle d'installer macOS sur un disque externe donc peu importe d'où on démarre l'installeur, c'est la destination qui compte. Et sur cette destination, le macOS qui va être installé est exactement le même que sur n'importe quel Mac. L'installeur provient des serveurs d'Apple pour rappel…

Et de toute manière quand on installe macOS sur un Hackintosh, on ne touche pas au Système : les fichiers de configuration sont dans la partition EFI (enfin si on fait les choses proprement).

Bref, il n'y a absolument aucune différence avec un Mac à ce niveau…

Bon sinon, pour répondre à la question de @Cric, il te suffit de démarrer sur une clé USB depuis ton NUC (ou ton Mac si tu en as un ) et de choisir le disque externe comme disque de destination dans Utilitaire de disque.

Pour le multiboot, il faudra partitionner en 2 le disque et formater la première partition qui va accueillir macOS en APFS ou (Mac OS étendu (journalisé) selon la version.

Pour Linux, formate la deuxième partition en MS-DOS FAT32.

Quand tu auras terminé l'installation de macOS, démarre sur une clé d'installation Linux et formate la partition prévue à l'étape précédente pour y installer le système.


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> Non il a raison. Ça n'a effectivement rien à voir avec un Hackintosh.


Bon, alors j'ai du mal à comprendre l'interprétation de ce nom...


Cric a dit:


> Mon idée est à la fois de tester des versions plus récentes de macOS sur mon MBA (je suis équipé de Mojave) et d'utiliser ce même disque pour tester plusieurs instances de Linux sur mon NUCintosh.


...qui est bien à la base un NUC de chez Intel ou autre contenant du matériel PC, non ?

Sinon, avec un disque dur USB on peut très bien installer d'autres versions de macOS, ce n'est pas le souci, mais comment un NUCintosh va-t-il pouvoir démarrer sur une table GPT de macOS ? Le problème sera bien de faire des partitions avec une Table de partition bien précise en fonction de chaque OS _(Operating System)_ que seront macOS, Windows et Linux.


----------



## polyzargone (10 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> ...qui est bien à la base un NUC de chez Intel ou autre contenant du matériel PC, non ?



Oui mais encore une fois ça ne change rien à la méthode d'installation de macOS, Linux ou Windows.



Locke a dit:


> Sinon, avec un disque dur USB on peut très bien installer d'autres versions de macOS, ce n'est pas le souci, mais comment un NUCintosh va-t-il pouvoir démarrer sur une table GPT de macOS ?



Avec un bootloader pardi !  Je t'invite à lire ceci.

Pour bien comprendre, un Hackintosh c'est essentiellement des fichiers de configurations qui se trouvent dans la partition EFI d'un disque. Cette partition, tu sais qu'elle est créée au moment du formatage du disque dans l'Utilitaire de disque lorsque la table de partition est GUID. Donc à ce niveau là, il n'y a aucune différence entre un Mac et un Hackintosh.

Sauf que plus tard, lors de l'installation du bootloader, un ensemble de fichiers va permettre de démarrer macOS depuis le disque partitionné en GPT. Je ne rentre pas dans les détails mais son NUC pourra démarrer le disque externe grâce au bootloader qu'il a déjà installé sur son disque interne.

Quant à macOS (la partition Système) c'est le même que sur un Mac. Il ne faut pas croire que pour faire fonctionner un Hackintosh, il faut absolument bidouiller macOS. C'est faux et c'est même l'inverse de ce qui est recherché en général.



Locke a dit:


> Le problème sera bien de faire des partitions avec une Table de partition bien précise en fonction de chaque OS _(Operating System)_ que seront macOS, Windows et Linux.



Oui mais encore une fois, le fait que ce soit fait avec un Hackintosh ou un Mac n'y change rien .


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> Oui mais encore une fois ça ne change rien à la méthode d'installation de macOS.


Pour moi, pas tout à fait, si l'installation d'une autre version de macOS est sans aucun problème, il n'en est pas de même pour le reste.


polyzargone a dit:


> Avec un bootloader pardi !  Je t'invite à lire ceci.


Oh, mais ça, ça fait longtemps que j'ai compris et utiliser par le passé.


polyzargone a dit:


> Pour bien comprendre, un Hackintosh c'est essentiellement des fichiers de configurations qui se trouvent dans la partition EFI d'un disque. Cette partition, tu sais qu'elle est créée au moment du formatage du disque dans l'Utilitaire de disque lorsque la table de partition est GUID. Donc à ce niveau là, il n'y a aucune différence entre un Mac et un Hackintosh.
> 
> Sauf que plus tard, lors de l'installation du bootloader, un ensemble de fichiers va permettre de démarrer macOS depuis le disque partitionné en GPT. Je ne rentre pas dans les détails mais son NUC pourra démarrer le disque externe grâce au bootloader qu'il a déjà installé sur son disque interne.


Pour le reste, pour moi, aucun souci de compréhension, mais j'en reviens au fait du partitionnement. Par exemple, notre ami souhaite une partition macOS, une partition Windows et une partition Linux. Hormis utiliser un logiciel tiers du genre rEFInd, Open Core ou similaire, ce n'est pas aussi simple que cela.

De plus, pour une partition Windows et là je parle en connaissance de cause, il est impossible de faire une installation directe dans un disque dur USB, hormis la possibilité que je mentionne en tête de section dans la section Windows sur Mac. Il faut aussi savoir que même avec cette méthode que l'on ne peut réserver d'avance une partition pour Windows et une autre pour une autre version de macOS ou autre. Je le mentionne dans un tutoriel, donc pour moi ce n'est pas aussi simple que cela.


----------



## polyzargone (10 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour le reste, pour moi, aucun souci de compréhension, mais j'en reviens au fait du partitionnement. Par exemple, notre ami souhaite une partition macOS, une partition Windows et une partition Linux. Hormis utiliser un logiciel tiers du genre rEFInd, Open Core ou similaire, ce n'est pas aussi simple que cela.



Le partitionnement, en quoi il diffère que l'on soit sur un Mac ou un Hackintosh ? Dans les deux cas, on utilise Utilitaire de disque, non ? Ce n'est pas une question de simplicité puisque dans les deux cas, il faudra procéder de la même manière.

Le logiciel tiers, il sert juste à démarrer les OS, le partitionnement n'a rien à voir là dedans.



Locke a dit:


> De plus, pour une partition Windows et là je parle en connaissance de cause, il est impossible de faire une installation directe dans un disque dur USB, hormis la possibilité que je mentionne en tête de section dans la section Windows sur Mac.



Oui là tu marques un point mais on tourne en rond là… Je dis simplement que pour arriver à faire ce que veut faire @Cric, utiliser un Mac ou un Hackintosh ne change rien.


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> Oui là tu marques un point mais on tourne en rond là… Je dis simplement que pour arriver à faire ce que veut faire @Cric, utiliser un Mac ou un Hackintosh ne change rien.


Le souci va être de savoir de que veut faire réellement notre ami Cric, car là c'est difficile d'orienter.


----------



## Cric (11 Juillet 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> Pour le multiboot, il faudra partitionner en 2 le disque et formater la première partition qui va accueillir macOS en APFS ou (Mac OS étendu (journalisé) selon la version.
> 
> Pour Linux, formate la deuxième partition en MS-DOS FAT32.
> 
> Quand tu auras terminé l'installation de macOS, démarre sur une clé d'installation Linux et formate la partition prévue à l'étape précédente pour y installer le système.


@polyzargone Merci 
C'est très exactement la réponse que j'attendais.



Locke a dit:


> Sinon, avec un disque dur USB on peut très bien installer d'autres versions de macOS, ce n'est pas le souci, mais comment un NUCintosh va-t-il pouvoir démarrer sur une table GPT de macOS ? Le problème sera bien de faire des partitions avec une Table de partition bien précise en fonction de chaque OS _(Operating System)_ que seront macOS, Windows et Linux.


@Locke,

Je pense que la confusion vient du fait que :

La partition macOS sur le disque externe ne sera utilisée *que* sur MBA (Alt au démarrage)
Les autres partitions Linux ne seront utilisées *que* sur le NUC (je passerai par le Bios (F10 au démarrage ?) pour booter sur le disque externe)
Le tout sur le même disque externe.
Dit autrement, je ne touche à aucune partition, ni sur le MBA, ni sur le NUCintosh.

Je vais tenter la technique de polyzargone et reviendrai vers vous une fois que j'aurai commandé mon SSD.


----------



## Locke (11 Juillet 2020)

Cric a dit:


> Le tout sur le même disque externe.
> Dit autrement, je ne touche à aucune partition, ni sur le MBA, ni sur le NUCintosh.


Maintenant c'est plus clair. Par contre, comme mentionné tu auras un gros problème si tu souhaites installer une version de Windows, mais ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Cric (11 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Maintenant c'est plus clair. Par contre, comme mentionné tu auras un gros problème si tu souhaites installer une version de Windows, mais ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour, c'est bien ça ?


Je te confirme


----------

